# Toy Run video



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Well it was a success and in the books. The 1st Offroad Toy Run was a great turnout and we raised a lot of toys and clothing for a lot of kids and families that wouldnt have had a Christmas . It will be an annual event, cant wait till the next one. Id like to thank everyone who donated and helped. Even several 2coolers made it!

A quick video I put together of the event. It rained that morning, and luckily stopped just in time. Enjoy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=r5dkWgEmiCI


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

Great video Joey. Had a great time and looking foward to next year. I was riding with berto by the way.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Hey Joey,, did you get the private pics of the after party!??? BAM ZINGGGGG!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

and good job on the run also! great turnout....


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Tail'in around said:


> Great video Joey. Had a great time and looking foward to next year. I was riding with berto by the way.


Cool man, nice to meet you!


----------



## Kcrob1 (Jul 26, 2011)

The dude with the prowler on truck axles is a good buddy of mine. Wish I still had my rzr to do stuff like this.


----------

